# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  galenika batch number

## robkesl

1245 0403 0408 has anyone had it. its for test-e

----------


## robkesl

the person i got the source from, should be *very* reliable, ill leave it at that.
its just for the first time i saw tiny bubbles in the gear, while it was still in the amp. i mean before i opened it. ive never seen them before, so thats why i ask.

----------


## Geriguy

picture?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Iranians are better..

----------


## robkesl

hey does anyone have this batch number, its different from most ive seen on here, i mean it could just be a new batch, but just checking.
due to tech. difficulties i cant put pics up, but ive compared them to many of the other pics on here, and it looks the same, just different batch number, their for galienka 250mg/ml

----------


## Titan1

> Iranians are better..


How can they be better when both contain thesame steroid Test enanthate ?
test is test

----------


## robkesl

here are my best pics.

----------


## robkesl

this is a bad pic of the d-bols. but its the best i have, the one standing up you can just see the triangles. its still a sucky pic.

----------


## Jack87

Because the Iranians have a Lab Test showing them to be overdosed,
well at least for Lot # 010 at 333mg/ml and they are painless... I also
like ICN's but have yet to see a Lab Test showing them to be in this
range...  :Wink: 




> How can they be better when both contain thesame steroid Test enanthate ?
> test is test

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Is that d-bol Naposim? The Galenika is good.

----------


## ajfina

yeah dbol 's looks like naposim and galenika look good to me also

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looking for that triangle on the tabs but the pic is blurry.

----------


## robkesl

yeah, their naposim's sorry about the pic, this is a triangle, i took like 30 pics. and that was the best one, i just couldnt get the right angle i guess.

----------

